# URGENT: sick rabbit, eye bulging, poor appetite



## Dutchgirl (Aug 7, 2013)

One of my (rabbit) does has had a very small appetite for a while. Just a few minutes ago I checked on the rabbits. Her left eye was bulging out, with what looked like tissue with blood vessels appearing at the lower corner of the eye. There is white discharge along the lower rim of her eye. Her head is tilted on that side and she is leaning her head against the cage on that side.

The chickens have access to the cage and could have pecked the eye. It's possible it got scratched by wire. Sickness is, as always, a possibility. Earlier today I'm pretty sure she was fine.

Please tell me what to do!

I don't think it's myxomatosis since I haven't seen any other lumps. Was just holding her on Saturday and she seemed fine, besides low/nonexistent appetite.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't have rabbits and have no clue, but people who do will hopefully give you advice soon.  Just wanted to send you some hugs


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 8, 2013)

Well you can put duramycin powder in her water.  Just enough to turn the water light yellow.  We treated a scouring bunny that way a while back and I am sure she would not have made it without the antibiotics, she was going down hill fast. keep in water for 5 days.  Of course if she is not drinking then that is  a problem. I am assuming a vet can give her a shot of antibiotics.


----------



## animalmom (Aug 8, 2013)

Dutchgirl, I strongly suggest taking your doe in to the vet.  She could have an abscess behind the eye that is bulging... hence the bulge and the white discharge.

I had a rabbit do this and it turned out to be a pasteurella related abscess.  The vet was able to save the rabbit, but the poor guy went through several courses of various IM injected antibiotics.  

I strongly suggest that you don't delay by home treating your doe.

AND if your doe is used in your breeding for meat program, if that is what you do, then make sure you tell the vet that the rabbit is meat breeding stock and not just a pet.  This information will affect the type of antibiotics the vet can use.

As to getting the doe back to eating her normal portions... are you sure she is drinking?  Rabbits won't eat if they can't drink.  During the summer I make sure all my rabbits have their regular drinking bottles and I give them a crock of water -- just in case.

Another consideration is her stomach may be "off" and need a little kick start again.  I've used the probiotic called Florentro.  It is a paste that my rabbits find quite attractive.  You can get it online... just search the name.

Good luck with your doe.  Let us know how she and you are doing.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Aug 8, 2013)

When any of my rabbits have issues that sound similar to yours, I give tetramyacine in their drinking water every 12 hr. for 5 days.  Usually gets everything on the mend and their appetite returns! 
Good luck !!
Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Dutchgirl (Aug 27, 2013)

So sorry for my delay in replying, and thank you all for your advice. Unfortunately, the doe was dead when I went out the next morning. 
Thanks very much, though.

Should I be worried about my other rabbits? I did move another rabbit to her cage, but only after I sprayed it with disinfectant and hosed it off.


----------



## animalmom (Aug 28, 2013)

Ah, shucks, I'm so sorry to hear the doe didn't make it.  It can never hurt to disinfect a cage.  Good luck with the rest of your rabbits.


----------

